# predetor bait



## dannymalcolmtrapper (12 mo ago)

will a dead chicken work as bait for trapping yotes It sure woks on possum and skunk.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

They'll eat anything.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

fishdip said:


> They'll eat anything.


When & where they’re in the mood!


----------

